# Build quality



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Just got my razr a few days ago, swapped from bionic. Is it just me or does this have some of the best build quality of any current phone? Seems super rigid for the thickness, more so than bionic. Kevlar on back may or may not be a marketing gimick but it feels high end. Also the screen is pretty awesome maybe not the best resolution nowadays but still stellar! Awesome job motorola!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

It's def not just you... I'm coming from the bionic too and Moto phones before that and this thing is AWESOME.

Best built phone I've EVER held. By a long shot. Feels like it's actually worth the price tag. Worthy of the "razr" moniker for sure.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## smacinskyjr (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm with you fellers!!


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. I actually feel like this thing is worth the $300 or almost $700 off contract.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

I got the gnex but I'll admit that the razr is a sweet phone and does feel awesome.


----------



## velopirate (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree. Although I love ICS and the G-Nex display, I prefer the build quality of the RAZR. ICS on the RAZR will be killer!


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

velopirate said:


> I agree. Although I love ICS and the G-Nex display, I prefer the build quality of the RAZR. ICS on the RAZR will be killer!


Yes, the bastard child of motobur and ics will be awesome... Not.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah but the "bastard child" of dt and dh will be awesome! Keep up the great work guys! Cant wait until ics for razr is in beta. Alpha testing is a bit too soon for me haha.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

benefit14snake said:


> Yeah but the "bastard child" of dt and dh will be awesome! Keep up the great work guys! Cant wait until ics for razr is in beta. Alpha testing is a bit too soon for me haha.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Likewise... I'm holding off on serious hacking on my razr until things are a little safer... meaning we need an fxz before I'd feel comfortable digging in

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Likewise... I'm holding off on serious hacking on my razr until things are a little safer... meaning we need an fxz before I'd feel comfortable digging in
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


Moto has stated beginning of 2012 for ICS.. we will see


----------

